# F/S Western SS MVP-3 plow



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Selling this plow for a friend of mine who bought a straight blade plow. Western MVP-3 8'6" SS, Plow side only. Asking $4,500.00. More pictures of needed.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice plow...

Wish you were closer...


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Philbilly2 said:


> Nice plow...
> 
> Wish you were closer...


Love this plow as well I have one on my truck. A friend of mine bought this plow and he didn't care for it. Don't be ask me how he used it once and went and bought a Pro plus.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Nice plow...
> 
> Wish you were closer...


You need another plow? You've already got one for your new truck, don't you? What, are you looking to get back in?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JustJeff said:


> You need another plow? You've already got one for your new truck, don't you? What, are you looking to get back in?


I have a 3 on my new truck. You never know when it will be a day that you need a silver plow...

I think of them kinda like my wife thinks of shoes...

Honestly, I have no real need for another plow, but if the price is right on a good piece of equipment, I have no issues "helping someone out"


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have a 3 on my new truck. You never know when it will be a day that you need a silver plow...
> 
> I think of them kinda like my wife thinks of shoes...
> 
> Honestly, I have no real need for another plow, but if the price is right on a good piece of equipment, I have no issues "helping someone out"


You let yours wear shoes?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JustJeff said:


> You let yours wear shoes?


Ha... yeah... she has to work two jobs to fund my hunting and fishing addictions...


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

LAB INC said:


> View attachment 176977
> Selling this plow for a friend of mine who bought a straight blade plow. Western MVP-3 8'6" SS, Plow side only. Asking $4,500.00. More pictures of needed.
> 
> View attachment 176978


How far are you from Pittsburgh pa?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> How far are you from Pittsburgh pa?


Pretty easy to look up a spot in "north NJ" and have a good idea of that....


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> How far are you from Pittsburgh pa?


Probably about 4 hours


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

LAB INC said:


> View attachment 176977
> Selling this plow for a friend of mine who bought a straight blade plow. Western MVP-3 8'6" SS, Plow side only. Asking $4,500.00. More pictures of needed.
> 
> View attachment 176978


How far are you from Pittsburgh pa



LAB INC said:


> View attachment 176977
> Selling this plow for a friend of mine who bought a straight blade plow. Western MVP-3 8'6" SS, Plow side only. Asking $4,500.00. More pictures of needed.
> 
> View attachment 176978


Can you pm me his phone number I'm interested.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Bet it’s more then 6 hours


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> How far are you from Pittsburgh pa
> 
> Can you pm me his phone number I'm interested.


I think you are a few hours away, it's been a few years since I have been there.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Philbilly2 said:


> Ha... yeah... she has to work two jobs to fund my hunting and fishing addictions...


haha that's funny.


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## LAB INC (Oct 19, 2006)

Still for sale.


----------



## cj7plowing (Feb 7, 2009)

sold


----------

